# Quick help needed...fish stuck...any suggestions



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

For the second time in 2 weeks, I have one of female Maingano's "stuck" in my texas holey rock. Last week she did the same thing...went into a hole too small and apparently could not back out. She got herself out with some scraping on her head. I put her in my hospital tank for a few days and she seemed fine and then put her back in the main tank. Yesterday when I was taking pics of my Cyno's I noticed she was in that same hole. This morning...she's still there.

I have lifted the rock, shaken it, turned it, shaken it again, tried pushing her back through the hole (gently of course), I have run water with my syphon trying to give her some flow to get out...but she is just plain stuck...I have no idea what to do.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm just sick...


----------



## Mr.Swimmy (Jul 24, 2012)

This happened to one of my fish and it died. I suggest taking it to desperate measures by pulling or pushing out as gently as possible with some force. Think about it, would you rather have an alive fish that is sort of injured or a dead fish. Good luck


----------



## apert26542 (Aug 3, 2012)

Can you slip something thin and smooth along side of the fish and try to work her out?


----------



## Mr.Swimmy (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ That's is a much better idea than mine


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Did get her out but do not know if she will make it...she is in my hospital tank...basically took the rock out and found what had to be the entry point that she used...flushed and flushed from the exit point (she was nose out to the exit point)...she finally came out...I'm exhausted and so is she.

Removing that holey rock and never putting it back in any tank ... :x


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

and thanks for your answers .. I appreciate your help


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ugh, so sorry, cichlid-gal. I hope she recovers!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I had an albino BN pleco get stuck in a hole in a piece of 'coral rock'. Unfortunately that rock is so rough there was no way he could get out, and I didn't notice for a couple of days. Was a nice mess by the time I found him .

Took that rock out of the tank, permanently. I worry someone's going to get stuck in all my lace rock but... well... I guess we'll cross that bridge if/when necessary because I'm not taking it all out lol.

Glad you got your fish out and hope she makes it.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Lost my beautiful girl...I'm soooooo sad...her head was totally scraped up on top and actually swelled up...she just didn't make it...I was hoping she would recover (my daughter says "you cry over your fish?" argghhh...yes sweetie)

Putting that texas holey rock aside for a future grow out tank (maybe...I have to think about it)...the holes are all different sizes...I just dont' understand why she would go into a hole that was too small for her...it had to be a really tight fit from the entry point too...not my best day today


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear that..I was hoping she would make a recovery..


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry, cichlid-gal  I HATE losing fish. HATE it. You do get very attached to them, and it feels so bad to watch one die and be basically helpless. >.<


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If there is a place in the tank that will kill a fish...the fish will go RIGHT to it. It's like child-proofing a house.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss cichlid-gal .


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear your loss.
Yesterday while feeding I've noticed my intermedius male was dead. He was stuck between lavarocks and crused coral; it was not even a cave, just 2 big rocks and crushed coral.  I've no idea how he did that, looked like he was trying to hide his face under a rock and got stuck in there. :x


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry guys, I have my tank full of Holey rock and I always wonder what if....but now the fish has grown and they can only fit in some of the holes....the babies (fry) are the ones using the smaller ones and the adults can not get in there any more.
I am so sorry for your loss, it is the worst nightmare of anyone having fish in their house.


----------

